# Red belly rescue last night



## ryno2085 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just thought ide post a couple of pics for you guys of a rescue i went out to last night.

Got a call late yesterday evening just before sundown about a red belly in someones gas meter box out the back of their house. Im glad the people called because when i got it out it was a beautiful example of a Red Belly. Its about 1.7 meters, maybe a little more.

Had alot of little ones lately its good to get one with a bit of size to it.

Here are a couple of pics.

Photography thanks to Gary Vas


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 25, 2008)

thats a nice RBB mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow, thats awesome!!

love it when they get relocated instead of shovelled,..!!    

good job!!


----------



## miley_take (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice RBB. Good work rescuing!


----------



## dpeica (Nov 25, 2008)

That's not 1.7 metres. Stop holding them by their genitals too.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice pic and well done. Looks like a good size.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 25, 2008)

dpeica said:


> Stop holding them by their genitals too.



Good job rescuing it, but yes, one way of really cheesing them off is grabbing them like that


----------



## jasontini (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice RBB, looks like a healthy specimen too...


----------



## jaih (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice looking RBB.


----------



## kakariki (Nov 25, 2008)

I have real trouble understanding how anyone can't see the beauty in these animals. A job well done!


----------



## -Peter (Nov 25, 2008)

Where did you get that lame bag?


----------



## ryno2085 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks everyone, i have a fantastic spot to release this one as well, im just hoping it doesnt rain this afternoon so it can go ahead.


----------



## ryno2085 (Nov 25, 2008)

-Peter said:


> Where did you get that lame bag?



its a fantastic bag, the pics dont do it justice


----------



## jase75 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha Ha its exactly the Same as my bag lol


----------



## -Peter (Nov 25, 2008)

Its got a gap at the back for your snakes to pass through, big no no.


----------



## ryno2085 (Nov 25, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Good job rescuing it, but yes, one way of really cheesing them off is grabbing them like that



i only grabbed it there for a moment so i could try get a decent shot of the size


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 25, 2008)

That's cool  I was only pointing out something you may not have been aware of. (I'm just chucking out an observation, I'm not meaning to sound rude or anything )

I think I've got a pic or two somewhere on this site where I'm doing almost the same thing :lol:


----------



## ryno2085 (Nov 25, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> That's cool  I was only pointing out something you may not have been aware of. (I'm just chucking out an observation, I'm not meaning to sound rude or anything )
> 
> I think I've got a pic or two somewhere on this site where I'm doing almost the same thing :lol:



its all good i took it the way you intended 

ive been doing it for a while now so i do have a good understanding of handling, as i said though i was just trying to get a decent pic.

cheers


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 25, 2008)

why would wet weather prevent you from relocating the rbbs?......so did you release it yet?...


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Red Belly, saw one about that size yesterday


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 25, 2008)

ryno2085 said:


> i only grabbed it there for a moment so i could try get a decent shot of the size


And what if you hurt it 'in that moment' whilst you were getting a photo so you could show off?


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> And what if you hurt it 'in that moment' whilst you were getting a photo so you could show off?



Show off? In what way? Would i be less of a show off if i trimmed myself out of the pic? 

Showing off had nothing to do with it, i was merely impressed with the colour of said specimen. I photograph and document details of all the reptiles i rescue. If you think the purpose of my threads are to "show off" then dont read them.

Cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice snake ryno,I knew you were going to get some flames .
Good work anyway.
Cheers


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Baz i appreciate it


----------



## -Peter (Dec 3, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Nice snake ryno,I knew you were going to get some flames .
> Good work anyway.
> Cheers



muhahahahaha.

Its tall poppy, behave like a tall poppy and you'll get cut down. Seriously though, get a new bag.


----------



## fauce (Dec 3, 2008)

why does everyone on this forum always have a go at everyone's posts??
Geeez.

Good on you mate for taking time out of your life to rescue and relocate. 

Nice snake too.


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

fauce said:


> why does everyone on this forum always have a go at everyone's posts??
> Geeez.
> 
> Good on you mate for taking time out of your life to rescue and relocate.
> ...



Something to prove maybe? Who knows.

There seems so be alot of bandwagons going around lol. 

Thanks. Wildlife rescue isnt any time out of my life mind you. It's an avid love of mine. It's the snake that deserves the attention.  Cheers


----------



## kel (Dec 3, 2008)

fauce said:


> why does everyone on this forum always have a go at everyone's posts??
> Geeez.
> 
> Good on you mate for taking time out of your life to rescue and relocate.
> ...





they are just jealous hes a hotty and all the girls will be finding snakes to bring home so he can come rescue them


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## trendkill (Dec 3, 2008)

kel said:


> they are just jealous hes a hotty and all the girls will be finding snakes to bring home so he can come rescue them



I second that! You Australians have all the nice wild snakes and all the hot snake guys. :shock:


----------



## Emzie (Dec 3, 2008)

all the girlies want ryan 

you posser


----------



## iceman (Dec 3, 2008)

nice RBBS mate.


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

iceman said:


> nice RBBS mate.



Yeah cheers.

The red was really nice and was especially prominent on release.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats a awesome looking Red Belly,a decent size too.


----------

